# Fast tatch blade fro MTD 2001- present from Small Engine Warehouse



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Fast tatch blade for MTD 2001- present from Small Engine Warehouse*

Must be cleaning house. Here is a link:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=SNOWBLADE-190-833


----------

